# Date sites , conned again !



## whitehawk

Yep , another one bites the dust.
Not that there's been many - dates that is.
l've just been having a wittle poke around really . But one girl turned up l'd like to meet and - before we could l saw her somewhere um , 15yrs older than the pics she'd been using .

Fk me it's happened again. Been chatting to someone for while, loved her pics and things about her and l've really enjoyed talking with her until, she comes clean :scratchhead:

She says Whitehawk , l'd like to tell you something !
What  here it comes !
Um those pics are a few yrs old .
Oo ohhhhh :scratchhead:

So she sends me an update and ahh , lets just say add about 10 yrs and 3 or 4 stone and we're in business - fkkkkk !

Me vedy disappointed in you girls !


----------



## JustHer

Sorry whitehawk, not all girls are like that, only the insecure ones. Keep trying, yours is out there somewhere.


----------



## Dedicated2Her

Mavash. said:


> I think it was deejo that had the best rules for dating sites. One of his rules was meeting in person within a few chats. He had a specific timeline but I can't remember what it is. If they won't meet you cut them loose. Not only are you not looking for a pen pal but it will weed out the airbrushing sooner.


Yeah, I think it is meet after three emails if I remember correctly. Meet for coffee or something of that nature that way it is quick and easy to escape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username

Men do it too

it isn't gender specific

All you can do is be honest YOURSELF

be smart and meet quickly for coffee in the daylight pretty soon after a connection is made ...if they hesitate there is a reason

I have pics with timestamps in my profile

why lie - pretty stupid as age, weight etc are easily found out catfish


----------



## death and taxes

Dedicated2Her said:


> Yeah, I think it is meet after three emails if I remember correctly. Meet for coffee or something of that nature that way it is quick and easy to escape.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good advice. That's the approach I have tried when I used Match. A few e-mails and then I ask to meet up. I'm not on a online dating site to endlessly e-mail or text. If they rebuff a meeting, then it's usually a good sign that it's just not meant to be. So many choices, just move on.

So much can be gauged in just a few minutes of face to face chatting.

For my own pictures, I caption them with the month and year they were taken. I don't have anything over a year old. Sorry for getting conned. Happens to the best of us. Best policy is honesty. You'll feel better about yourself.


----------



## Paradise

Ha! I actually met one of these for coffee one time. I am very active and made sure I stated that I wanted someone who exercises and keeps themselves in shape. Had a few messages with a lady and when she showed up not only was she 10 years older than her pics but a good 100 lbs heavier. I felt kind of bad about asking this but our entire conversation revolved around me asking questions about why she lied about herself in her profile. Nice enough lady but give me a break.


----------



## whitehawk

Yeah it's a strange old world out there.
Sounds like a lot of people across the board stretch it .
Weird really as Paradise says , l say l like someone that looks after themselves and enjoys keeping in shape and lots of other stuff to but it seems to make no difference. As a matter of fact people that contact me couldn't be more opposite even in say music or something which alone says a hell of lot about a person in like what era their whole way, personality , tastes and stuff like that are in , l dunno what they're thinking. 

l've enjoyed a bit of emailing and ph calls to be honest myself. No ones really hit the spot so l haven't been too fussed. l was nudging this one for better pics for a wk or so though before l even bother leaving the house after the last one. Glad l finally got some, well sorta .


----------



## LonelyinLove

My husbands niece married a man she met on eHarmony.

The really funny thing is that they worked for the same company and attended the same church (big company, mega church) but had never crossed paths.

They now have a 3 yr old daughter.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Men lie about their height. A LOT. And if they are losing their hair usually post photos with hats on. 

I don't care about the hair at all and height isn't a big deal if they are my height or taller, but at least I know to not wear 3" heels on the first date. It's more about being deceptive and lying about something that is a turn-off. I want my photos to be current - some are older to show fun things I've done or a funny Halloween costume but there is ALWAYS a current photo in there. I don't want someone to show up, look around to meet me and be shocked when they see me. 

I don't understand - why use old photos to attract? It the thought that the person will love the inside enough to accept the outside? It seems more likely that the other person will be resentful for being mislead.

I agree - never waste time chatting back and forth. If you are really busy, meet for lunch, coffee, quick drink after work and ALWAYS have a good reason to leave after 30 minutes to an hour and leave. If the chemistry is there, you'll leave wanting more and that's a good thing.


----------



## 2galsmom

I have to laugh. I live in L.A. I was out for coffee and an "actress" was being interviewed for a job at the table next to me. On the table laid her photoshopped headshot, oh, my, was she sooooooooo not the person in the photo in real life. Why bother? One date and the secret is out!

Good luck! I prefer not to date at all and the online site scare the bejeezus out of me, I will get some ugly creepy man showing up and then what? An emergency . . . gotta go. No way.


----------



## Garry2012

So agree...i have talked it up with a couple women only to find out that in person, not a match. So, less text chat, just set up a meeting. 

I have heard the comment a couple times :WOW you actually look like your picture!!!. At first I though that was odd...well of course i do...but after a while you realize how much everyone lies...


----------



## Garry2012

2galsmom said:


> I have to laugh. I live in L.A. I was out for coffee and an "actress" was being interviewed for a job at the table next to me. On the table laid her photoshopped headshot, oh, my, was she sooooooooo not the person in the photo in real life. Why bother? One date and the secret is out!
> 
> Good luck! I prefer not to date at all and the online site scare the bejeezus out of me, I will get some ugly creepy man showing up and then what? An emergency . . . gotta go. No way.


Do coffee or a beer versus having dinner....its quick with little time invested etc. If it works out, then dinner.


----------



## coffee4me

whitehawk said:


> Yep , another one bites the dust.
> 
> 
> Been chatting to someone for while and l've really enjoyed talking with her until,
> 
> She says Whitehawk , l'd like to tell you something !
> What  here it comes !
> Um those pics are a few yrs old .
> Oo ohhhhh :scratchhead:
> 
> So she sends me an update and ahh , lets just say add about 10 yrs and 3 or 4 stone and we're in business - fkkkkk !
> 
> Me vedy disappointed in you girls !


It's sad really, she's insecure about her looks so she posts some old pics when she felt better about herself. She thinks because she met a man that seems to enjoy her personality he might like the way she looks now, even if older and heavier. 

She finds out that's not the case. Hope she realizes that if she puts up current pics she might have a better chance of actually meeting someone that likes the way she looks now.


----------



## 2galsmom

Garry2012 said:


> Do coffee or a beer versus having dinner....its quick with little time invested etc. If it works out, then dinner.


Ha HAH! Garry2102! I do not know if I want too meet men after reading about all the expectations on here about you all "getting laid" on dates.

I agree though, a coffee screening is a good idea. My picture on Facebook is 5 years old but I looks the same, less happy perhaps, but the same.


----------



## Garry2012

Yeah...online is a different animal for sure.


----------



## Garry2012

2galsmom said:


> Ha HAH! Garry2102! I do not know if I want too meet men after reading about all the expectations on here about you all "getting laid" on dates.
> 
> I agree though, a coffee screening is a good idea. My picture on Facebook is 5 years old but I looks the same, less happy perhaps, but the same.


Oh, its not just the men! My pic is two years old...but im the same too.


----------



## coffee4me

whitehawk, I'm curious as to what you said to her after she showed you her recent pics? Did you stop communicating or did you tell her the truth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2galsmom

coffee4me said:


> whitehawk, I'm curious as to what you said to her after she showed you her recent pics? Did you stop communicating or did you tell her the truth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hilarious. So, lady who lies, you look much different in real life. Be warned gentlemen, that will get you the coffee in your face potentially! 

You know why? She knows damn well she was trying to con you!

:rofl:


----------



## death and taxes

Garry2012 said:


> So agree...i have talked it up with a couple women only to find out that in person, not a match. So, less text chat, just set up a meeting.
> 
> I have heard the comment a couple times :WOW you actually look like your picture!!!. At first I though that was odd...well of course i do...but after a while you realize how much everyone lies...


I usually get comments along the lines that I look better in person than I do in pictures. :smthumbup:


----------



## death and taxes

2galsmom said:


> Ha HAH! Garry2102! I do not know if I want too meet men after reading about all the expectations on here about you all "getting laid" on dates.
> 
> I agree though, a coffee screening is a good idea. My picture on Facebook is 5 years old but I looks the same, less happy perhaps, but the same.


Five years old? You get a pass for FB, but if you were using a five year old pictures for OLD, shame shame 

Lying in a profile, whether it be height, age, weight, etc is the biggest sin in OLD. If I can't trust you to be honest in a silly dating profile, what else are you going to lie about? 

One of my good friends was on Match for a while. She e-mailed this guy back and forth. He finally tells her that he is five years older than his profile! In his defense he says he looks younger than he is. But it's the lie that counts! After that, she was done talking to him.


----------



## 2galsmom

death and taxes said:


> Five years old? You get a pass for FB, but if you were using a five year old pictures for OLD, shame shame
> 
> Lying in a profile, whether it be height, age, weight, etc is the biggest sin in OLD. If I can't trust you to be honest in a silly dating profile, what else are you going to lie about?
> 
> One of my good friends was on Match for a while. She e-mailed this guy back and forth. He finally tells her that he is five years older than his profile! In his defense he says he looks younger than he is. But it's the lie that counts! After that, she was done talking to him.


I just don't have any recent pictures. What? I look the same I have to go take a picture so when a man asks HEY! When was that taken? Are you telling me the truth? I DEMAND a recent picture! Meh.

I am not on dating sites, you are all very brave people. Lying in the profile is UNACCEPTABLE.

Good for you Death and Taxes, some people look better in their photo than in real life!


----------



## death and taxes

2galsmom said:


> I just don't have any recent pictures. What? I look the same I have to go take a picture so when a man asks HEY! When was that taken? Are you telling me the truth? I DEMAND a recent picture! Meh.
> 
> I am not on dating sites, you are all very brave people. Lying in the profile is UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> Good for you Death and Taxes, some people look better in their photo than in real life!


Online dating is the craziest stuff. I know how picky and crazy some women can be, thus recent pics with captions showing they were taken. Nothing too old. The funny thing is that I have this friend that would always take my picture when we'd go out cuz she knew I was online dating. She was the source of quite a few of my pics. 

Best advice to OP: have F U N !


----------



## coffee4me

death and taxes said:


> I usually get comments along the lines that I look better in person than I do in pictures. :smthumbup:


Good for you.  That's been my experience too. That many men simply have terrible pics in their profile and they look better when you meet them. 
I let people see the real me, the recent, no make up, old lady reading glasses, sometimes goofy coffee. Just hope I'm not scaring people 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## death and taxes

coffee4me said:


> Good for you.  That's been my experience too. That many men simply have terrible pics in their profile and they look better when you meet them.
> I let people see the real me, the recent, no make up, old lady reading glasses, sometimes goofy coffee. Just hope I'm not scaring people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seems like a decent strategy to avert the casual people that only go by the pictures. 

I have went on my fair share of dates from Match. And the pictures help. They're not the full story, but they do help. Even IRL we make all sorts of snap judgments based on looks and whatnot. If the woman is too good looking in her pics then either she's hiding the normal pics and/or she's gonna get spammed based on her pics alone. I am so picky when it comes to picking out who I'm going to send a message to. Profile after profile, and then I find one I like and then compose a nice little message.


----------



## whitehawk

EnjoliWoman said:


> Men lie about their height. A LOT. And if they are losing their hair usually post photos with hats on.
> 
> I don't care about the hair at all and height isn't a big deal if they are my height or taller, but at least I know to not wear 3" heels on the first date. It's more about being deceptive and lying about something that is a turn-off.
> 
> 
> @@@ Yeah that's funny , see l'd have no clue what the guys do, they sound full of tricks.
> But hey you know l often lie about my height , l make myself shorter, true.
> Thing is l love short girls but sometimes some when they hear 6ft they seem to think oh no, too tall for me. :scratchhead:
> l'm not tall l'm not tall


----------



## whitehawk

2galsmom said:


> I have to laugh. I live in L.A. I was out for coffee and an "actress" was being interviewed for a job at the table next to me. On the table laid her photoshopped headshot, oh, my, was she sooooooooo not the person in the photo in real life. Why bother? One date and the secret is out!
> 
> Good luck! I prefer not to date at all and the online site scare the bejeezus out of me, I will get some ugly creepy man showing up and then what? An emergency . . . gotta go. No way.


Ha ha , that's funny. And hey you know what , it scares the beejeezus out of me too :rofl:
As someone said, different animal alright


----------



## whitehawk

coffee4me said:


> It's sad really, she's insecure about her looks so she posts some old pics when she felt better about herself. She thinks because she met a man that seems to enjoy her personality he might like the way she looks now, even if older and heavier.
> 
> She finds out that's not the case. Hope she realizes that if she puts up current pics she might have a better chance of actually meeting someone that likes the way she looks now.



Yea l agree , she was quite a nice girl too . But hey we are what ever we are and that doesn't matter , there's someone just right for all of us, anyone and everyone l say.


----------



## whitehawk

coffee4me said:


> whitehawk, I'm curious as to what you said to her after she showed you her recent pics? Did you stop communicating or did you tell her the truth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Told her the truth and that l didn't want to take things any further. Wished her all the best .


----------



## EnjoliWoman

whitehawk said:


> @@@ Yeah that's funny , see l'd have no clue what the guys do, they sound full of tricks.
> But hey you know l often lie about my height , l make myself shorter, true.
> Thing is l love short girls but sometimes some when they hear 6ft they seem to think oh no, too tall for me. :scratchhead:
> l'm not tall l'm not tall


Ha! Why is that? I was telling a friend a few weeks ago that all the tall guys go for super short women. Which leaves average-to-tall gals with short-to-average guys. I think there should be a rule - you cannot date anyone with more than a 4" height differential! LOL Leave the short girls for the shorter guys! 

And all of the shoes now seem to have some sort of platform on them which makes me positively amazonian. And sorry, 6' is tall. 5'10" seems to be the average and I'm cool with that. It seems to really bother guys if I'm taller.


----------



## Hardtohandle

I've had a few odd moments with online dating.. 

I had one woman who just wanted to be penpals.. She knew my name.. My job.. The area where I lived and my cell number.. 

I asked her so how does a man get to meet her.. Her comment was I guess once we know each other.. 

It was as if she wanted a relationship online. I don't even get how that works ? I don't care how hot or sexy you might be assuming your pics are real.. I just don't get into cyber relationships.. I need a real human next to me to formulate any real emotions.

I had another woman who wanted me to explain to her therapist why I would not go out with her after a 2nd date.. The first being the coffee meetup.. I spoke to the therapist out of fear she would haunt me if I didn't.. I told the therapist she is nuts.

My biggest issue is being shallow about weight.. 

I recently met a nice woman from POF who is a bit overweight, she has slight belly.. I'm letting it go and trying to see the person inside. She showed me pics of her thinner and she was amazing.. Maybe one day she will get back to that place and I benefit from it. The good thing is if she does it will motivate me to keep my weight off. Otherwise I'm doomed, I could never keep a woman looking like the picture she showed me being overweight. 

Plus 9 months ago I was 80 LBS heavier.. So who the fvck am I to comment on stuff like that. But yes even me being overweight I always been attracted to thin women. But I'm trying.. I honestly am.

I've come to discover that single women in their 40s are just as bad as men.. They just don't want to deal with a man with 2 young boys.. They will date men with older kids that are out of the house though. 

I get it I guess, they are so used to be free to do what they want, they are looking for someone they can go on vacation with without kids.. 

Another thing I find odd.. Women ask me for my number, I give it to them and never get a call. Again like men its the conquest of the number sometimes..


----------



## death and taxes

EnjoliWoman said:


> whitehawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Why is that? I was telling a friend a few weeks ago that all the tall guys go for super short women. Which leaves average-to-tall gals with short-to-average guys. I think there should be a rule - you cannot date anyone with more than a 4" height differential! LOL Leave the short girls for the shorter guys!
> 
> And all of the shoes now seem to have some sort of platform on them which makes me positively amazonian. And sorry, 6' is tall. 5'10" seems to be the average and I'm cool with that. It seems to really bother guys if I'm taller.
> 
> 
> 
> I was married to a lady that was almost eight inches shorter than me. The women I am dating now is less then four inches shorter. Prior to her was a lady that was about three inches shorter. What a difference! Superficial, I know, but it may give truth to what Enjoliwomen is saying. I think now I rather like the women that are closer to my height.
Click to expand...


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I used to work with a woman who was quite short and she loved shorter guys because she liked to see eye-to-eye. Made a lot of sense to be able to stand and look straight into someone's eyes. A few inches difference feels pretty straight-on after being married to someone 6'1".


----------



## thunderstruck

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ha! Why is that? I was telling a friend a few weeks ago that all the tall guys go for super short women. Which leaves average-to-tall gals with short-to-average guys. I think there should be a rule - you cannot date anyone with more than a 4" height differential! LOL Leave the short girls for the shorter guys!


Heh. One of my neighbors is about 5'2". I was bringing my son over to play with her son, and I met her ex-H. Dude is 6'7".

I'm 5'10" and 8" taller than my wife. No problem with that, but I'd prefer to be closer in height, like I was with most of my ex-gf's.


----------



## babyboo6869

I believe I have a pic up on the recent pics area of the sight, but while I am a divorced woman who is now in an exclusive relationship with a man that I have known for years, when my long marriage broke up, I tried online dating sites. I had lots of advantages/disadvantages, but the worst thing of it was the majority of those out there who were willing to respond to me. 

I could tell if a man was looking to get acquainted with me based on my looks. My disadvantages, I am 5'10" and slightly overweight. I have had three children. I had always described myself figure wise as "curvy" or "thick" When potential "dates" seen me on the dating site, based upon what they could see in pictures ( always recent) and my height, the ASSUMED I had the supermodel figure to go with it. My biggest problem with the online dating scene? People who were there LOOKING FOR SEX and or the send me pics and or talk dirty to me. Most never wanted to meet even for that cup of coffee. The few who did meet up with me rather have a harem of online girls texting, calling and chatting with them online than having one around in person. It was sad. My ex used to register to dating sites online while we were married, LIE about being married, and made himself younger than what he was. It was all disappointing!


----------



## whitehawk

Yeah right. l dunno with other guys but l think with me my first gf was tiny, spose l just got use to it from there. All 5 footers or abouts bar one , 5'6 l think but she just felt too weird after what l'm use to.
I found one on my date site 4'10 - you must go out with me , you must, you must , you must  , l'll get short - l promise . Ha the little [email protected] didn't even answer my plea  , broke my heart 

Na really, l've always heard l would say on average, guys preferring taller girls though to be honest so there ya go ya back in business


----------



## coffee4me

whitehawk said:


> Told her the truth and that l didn't want to take things any further. Wished her all the best .


That was nice of you, there's a lot of men that would just stop communicating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk

coffee4me said:


> That was nice of you, there's a lot of men that would just stop communicating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't worry , plenty of women would too.
But na , l just thought best keep it clean.


----------



## COguy

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ha! Why is that? I was telling a friend a few weeks ago that all the tall guys go for super short women. Which leaves average-to-tall gals with short-to-average guys. I think there should be a rule - you cannot date anyone with more than a 4" height differential! LOL Leave the short girls for the shorter guys!
> 
> And all of the shoes now seem to have some sort of platform on them which makes me positively amazonian. And sorry, 6' is tall. 5'10" seems to be the average and I'm cool with that. It seems to really bother guys if I'm taller.


I'm one of those. I love the short ones. Don't ask me why, they are just so cute and I want to stick them in my pocket.

I've been with one girl who was 5'11 and I never realized how much my sex life was affected by having odd angles all the time.

To the OP, listen to everyone's advice here. Meet up quick, and don't ever put stake in an online relationship until you meet in person. It's not realistic, it's like falling in love with a model in a magazine.


----------



## Pbartender

COguy said:


> To the OP, listen to everyone's advice here. Meet up quick, and don't ever put stake in an online relationship until you meet in person. It's not realistic, it's like falling in love with a model in a magazine.


Weren't you the one who once told me, when I was in a not to dissimilar situation, to "Chillax"?

Best. Dating. Advice. Ever.

:smthumbup:

Chillax.


----------



## Jellybeans

whitehawk said:


> Yep , another one bites the dust.
> Not that there's been many - dates that is.
> l've just been having a wittle poke around really . But one girl turned up l'd like to meet and - before we could l saw her somewhere um , 15yrs older than the pics she'd been using .
> 
> She says Whitehawk , l'd like to tell you something !
> What  here it comes !
> Um those pics are a few yrs old .
> Oo ohhhhh :scratchhead:
> 
> So she sends me an update and ahh , lets just say add about 10 yrs and 3 or 4 stone and we're in business - fkkkkk !
> 
> Me vedy disappointed in you girls !


One day you will laugh at the craziness of this. 

LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans

Pbartender said:


> Weren't you the one who once told me, when I was in a not to dissimilar situation, to "Chillax"?
> 
> Best. Dating. Advice. Ever.
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> Chillax.


LOVE THIS! :smthumbup:


----------



## COguy

Pbartender said:


> Weren't you the one who once told me, when I was in a not to dissimilar situation, to "Chillax"?
> 
> Best. Dating. Advice. Ever.
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> Chillax.


Chilllaxing is never bad advice


----------



## 2galsmom

hardtohandle - I am a female who only wants a penpal. I get it. Perhaps she has been hurt and wants contact with other people, to get accustomed to the opposite sex without pressure of her weight, how much money is spent on the date or sex or anything else.

I think she is being responsible in telling you that, if you want more she is not ready.


----------



## Unique Username

I really dislike the "selfie" in the bathroom mirror pics

Ha and they don't realize that the mirror also reflects the filthy bathroom and clothes everywhere...oh....and that really awful tattoo


----------



## whitehawk

Yeah you know what , if l'd just chillaxed , enjoyed , stopped worrying over this last 4-5yrs, it would've changed my life. l'd still have my family together too.
Wonder what could happen if l could just stay chilled now , in life l mean.
Wish someone could pay of all my debt, l'd be as chilled as an iceberg :rofl:


----------



## whitehawk

Hardtohandle said:


> I've had a few odd moments with online dating..
> 
> I had one woman who just wanted to be penpals.. She knew my name.. My job.. The area where I lived and my cell number..
> 
> I asked her so how does a man get to meet her.. Her comment was I guess once we know each other..
> 
> It was as if she wanted a relationship online. I don't even get how that works ? I don't care how hot or sexy you might be assuming your pics are real.. I just don't get into cyber relationships.. I need a real human next to me to formulate any real emotions.
> 
> 
> @@@ Yeah l wouldn't be interested either but l read somewhere they get spooked if you try to meet too quickly. I'm also learning to suss them out before l even bother - twice now  .
> 
> 
> I had another woman who wanted me to explain to her therapist why I would not go out with her after a 2nd date.. The first being the coffee meetup.. I spoke to the therapist out of fear she would haunt me if I didn't.. I told the therapist she is nuts.
> 
> 
> @@@ Hey , don't hold back :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest issue is being shallow about weight..
> I recently met a nice woman from POF who is a bit overweight, she has slight belly.. I'm letting it go and trying to see the person inside. She showed me pics of her thinner and she was amazing.. Maybe one day she will get back to that place and I benefit from it. The good thing is if she does it will motivate me to keep my weight off. Otherwise I'm doomed, I could never keep a woman looking like the picture she showed me being overweight.
> 
> Plus 9 months ago I was 80 LBS heavier.. So who the fvck am I to comment on stuff like that. But yes even me being overweight I always been attracted to thin women. But I'm trying.. I honestly am.
> 
> I've come to discover that single women in their 40s are just as bad as men.. They just don't want to deal with a man with 2 young boys.. They will date men with older kids that are out of the house though.
> 
> I get it I guess, they are so used to be free to do what they want, they are looking for someone they can go on vacation with without kids..
> 
> Another thing I find odd.. Women ask me for my number, I give it to them and never get a call. Again like men its the conquest of the number sometimes..


@@@ Yeah they seem to do things like that a lot on those sites. Dunno wtf that's about.


----------



## whitehawk

EnjoliWoman said:


> I used to work with a woman who was quite short and she loved shorter guys because she liked to see eye-to-eye. Made a lot of sense to be able to stand and look straight into someone's eyes. A few inches difference feels pretty straight-on after being married to someone 6'1".



l just couldn't imagine looking basically straight across , few inches difference whatever.
One of our friends is about 5,8. She use to come to out door stuff with us like swimming , mountain hikes . l often use to think hmm, this would be quite handy having a girl this tall she can keep up , piggy back me if l get tired :smthumbup:, she could walk or climb anything , hell she could even push the car if it stopped :rofl: . Hey , lucky she couldn't read my mind , she could of knocked me out too because she was also a marshal arts champion.

PS , But nah seriously , back in the days when l had a life and friends , ha ha , every single guy loved tall girls. Long leg cracks wrapping around you. l actually use to feel sorry for the short girls.
And our friend above there , the only thing about taking her anywhere we're the guys chasing her . Everywhere we went we'd end up with at least 1 guy hanging around , often him plus friends.


----------



## whitehawk

Unique Username said:


> I really dislike the "selfie" in the bathroom mirror pics
> 
> Ha and they don't realize that the mirror also reflects the filthy bathroom and clothes everywhere...oh....and that really awful tattoo



Don't get the bathroom mirror pics . 99% of cameras even phone have timers anyway , why not just take a few like that.
Don't get all 10 pics with their damn dog either - ok already so you got a doggy , wonderful .

ps , actually , l did the b/room mirror trick myself until l remembered the timer - daaa


----------



## death and taxes

whitehawk said:


> Don't get the bathroom mirror pics . 99% of cameras even phone have timers anyway , why not just take a few like that.
> Don't get all 10 pics with their damn dog either - ok already so you got a doggy , wonderful .
> 
> ps , actually , l did the b/room mirror trick myself until l remembered the timer - daaa


Selfies?  That tells me they don't have any friends that are willing to take pictures or that they never get out for somebody to take pictures of them. Invest in a camera and a tripod for god's sake!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

death and taxes said:


> Selfies?  That tells me they don't have any friends that are willing to take pictures or that they never get out for somebody to take pictures of them. Invest in a camera and a tripod for god's sake!


I go out with friends but I feel weird asking them to take photos. We never take pictures except if we go on a trip. I think young people take photos EVERYWHERE they go (my kid does) but not so much people in their 40s. Family reunions, work functions and other group scenarios but very seldom do I go out with a friend and we take pics.

And my camera doesn't have a timer! (That I found.)


----------



## EnjoliWoman

COguy said:


> I'm one of those. I love the short ones. Don't ask me why, they are just so cute and I want to stick them in my pocket.
> 
> I've been with one girl who was 5'11 and I never realized how much my sex life was affected by having odd angles all the time.
> 
> To the OP, listen to everyone's advice here. Meet up quick, and don't ever put stake in an online relationship until you meet in person. It's not realistic, it's like falling in love with a model in a magazine.


Ha! Hey, no one can help what they are attracted to.

But now I'm curious. Which involves odd sex angles - the short women or the tall women? I've never encountered an 'odd angle' due to height variations.

I've dated men 5'9" up to 6'5". Ex was 6'1" but as a woman I like that protected feeling and a guy being at least a couple inches taller is what I like. And so I can wear heels and not be taller than he is. so 5'10" to 6' is my favored 'zone'.


----------



## muskrat

Dating sites have been a total failure for me. I thought maybe I was just to darn ugly or maybe my writing style was just terrible, but it seems that maybe I am just to darn tall!


----------



## 2galsmom

Too tall? That is usually not a problem.

I am waiting for a story from someone who went on Jdate and a born again Christian shows up for coffee ten years older than their photo, good luck brave people.


----------



## muskrat

It seems that at least the women posting here prefer men under 6' therefore I am to tall. lol

I will just run with this, the alternatives for my failures aren't very nice.


----------



## Unique Username

Not all of us

I PREFER 6' or over

I say so in my profile, yet I STILL get emails/winks/flirts from short dudes


----------



## muskrat

Unique Username said:


> Not all of us
> 
> I PREFER 6' or over
> 
> I say so in my profile, yet I STILL get emails/winks/flirts from short dudes


Well hello there! I am 6'2", how are you tonight?:rofl:


----------



## 2galsmom

Oh God no, I most certainly do not prefer short men.


----------



## muskrat

Now you are starting to make me think I look like an ogre. :scratchhead:


----------



## 2galsmom

muskrat said:


> Now you are starting to make me think I look like an ogre. :scratchhead:


:rofl:

No, that was not my intent! Here is a *hug.*


----------



## muskrat

I'm not that sensitive. :rofl:

I just can't figure out how all these people are meeting people online. I am doing something very wrong. Doesn't really matter since I deleted my match account and don't have profiles anywhere else.


----------



## whitehawk

muskrat said:


> Dating sites have been a total failure for me. I thought maybe I was just to darn ugly or maybe my writing style was just terrible, but it seems that maybe I am just to darn tall!



Really rat , l thought you were rolling in them . How tall are you anyway ?

PS , sorry , found it. l thought 6'2 would be dream catch for the girls, it's probably not height .


----------



## Holland

I had a ball internet dating, really enjoyed the experience. sure people tell fibs but as long as you go into it with a thick skin and a good attitude then there is a good time to be had.

I met my now partner online and he is well over 6 ft :smthumbup:


----------



## COguy

EnjoliWoman said:


> But now I'm curious. Which involves odd sex angles - the short women or the tall women? I've never encountered an 'odd angle' due to height variations.


Well I'm 6'5" and the ex was 5'5, that's a foot of height difference. There's certain positions that we used to try that just didn't work well. And then with tall girl it was like magic and everything was so much easier. I realized that if I was 5 or 6 inches shorter my sex life would be less complicated.

Also, I'm always bending way down to make out...neck pain


----------



## Holland

COguy said:


> Well I'm 6'5" and the ex was 5'5, that's a foot of height difference. There's certain positions that we used to try that just didn't work well. And then with tall girl it was like magic and everything was so much easier. I realized that if I was 5 or 6 inches shorter my sex life would be less complicated.
> 
> Also, I'm always bending way down to make out...neck pain


OK my partner is a foot taller than me and I get terrible neck pain at times, we spend a lot of time kissing and I seem to spend a lot of time standing on my tippy toes lol. But it is worth it.

As for sex positions the only issue we have is shower sex, it just doesn't work damn it. 

I was married to a shorter man and have to say that personally taller men are far sexier.


----------



## Unique Username

muskrat said:


> Well hello there! I am 6'2", how are you tonight?:rofl:


Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE - YouTube


You don't look like an ogre - but small profile pic is all ya have


----------



## COguy

Holland said:


> OK my partner is a foot taller than me and I get terrible neck pain at times, we spend a lot of time kissing and I seem to spend a lot of time standing on my tippy toes lol. But it is worth it.
> 
> As for sex positions the only issue we have is shower sex, it just doesn't work damn it.
> 
> I was married to a shorter man and have to say that personally taller men are far sexier.


Any type of standing position is pretty much not going to happen. Also, doggy style can be awkward as well.


----------



## Pbartender

COguy said:


> Also, doggy style can be awkward as well.


The solution to that is to have her kneel on a sufficiently raised platform... the seat of a chair, the seat of a couch, the edge of the bed, etc... while he stands behind.


----------



## whitehawk

Holland said:


> OK my partner is a foot taller than me and I get terrible neck pain at times, we spend a lot of time kissing and I seem to spend a lot of time standing on my tippy toes lol. But it is worth it.
> 
> As for sex positions the only issue we have is shower sex, it just doesn't work damn it.
> 
> I was married to a shorter man and have to say that personally taller men are far sexier.



Well Holland , l know you just got at least two new fans 

But hey - the guy neck pain equivalent. Your cuddling or pashing standing up somewhere in clothes , you could be out somewhere or whatever and she's a foot shorter than you. Even when you've been together 18yrs , it can still be just that little bit embarrassing to me when my excitement of the situation is digging into her [email protected] instead of my favorite part of her jeans where l suppose it's meant to be :rofl:


----------



## muskrat

Unique Username said:


> Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE - YouTube
> 
> 
> You don't look like an ogre - but small profile pic is all ya have


I have my pics in a private album. 
Anyone on my friends list can see them, send me a friend request if you wish to see the horror that is me. :rofl:

My ex was 14" shorter than me. I agree that certain positions can be a challenge. That is right she is 5'0" and weighed 105, I am 6'2" and weigh 220. We really were an odd match.:scratchhead:


----------



## muskrat

whitehawk said:


> Well Holland , l know you just got at least two new fans
> 
> But hey - the guy neck pain equivalent. Your cuddling or pashing standing up somewhere in clothes , you could be out somewhere or whatever and she's a foot shorter than you. Even when you've been together 18yrs , it can still be just that little bit embarrassing to me when my excitement of the situation is digging into her [email protected] instead of my favorite part of her jeans where l suppose it's meant to be :rofl:


:iagree:
Dancing was also a hassle. :rofl: Slow or the good old bump and grind. Nothing ever lined up.:rofl:


----------



## whitehawk

My x was a ft shorter. No dramas at all we could swing anything :smthumbup:
ps , it was good fun tossing her wittle package about too


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Holland said:


> OK my partner is a foot taller than me and I get terrible neck pain at times, we spend a lot of time kissing and I seem to spend a lot of time standing on my tippy toes lol. But it is worth it.
> 
> As for sex positions the only issue we have is shower sex, it just doesn't work damn it.
> 
> I was married to a shorter man and have to say that personally taller men are far sexier.


Ug hate shower sex. Foreplay yes, actual sex - overrated. Natural lubrication washes away, can't get a good grip on anything...


----------



## Jellybeans

It's nice in theory but not practical in practice.


----------



## Pbartender

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ug hate shower sex. Foreplay yes, actual sex - overrated. Natural lubrication washes away, can't get a good grip on anything...


Not to mention that most showers are simply just too small to maneuver two people around in.


----------



## thunderstruck

Love shower s*x. Just lift her up, and use the wall. No shower is too small to pull that off.


----------



## Pbartender

thunderstruck said:


> Love shower s*x. Just lift her up, and use the wall. No shower is too small to pull that off.


...just so long as you _can_ lift her up...


----------



## COguy

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ug hate shower sex. Foreplay yes, actual sex - overrated. Natural lubrication washes away, can't get a good grip on anything...


I don't like having to choose hogging all the water or being freezing.


----------



## whitehawk

l know 1/2 you guys probably have one already but l've always wanted a nice big just walk into double shower - one day :smthumbup:


----------



## Pbartender

whitehawk said:


> l know 1/2 you guys probably have one already but l've always wanted a nice big just walk into double shower - one day :smthumbup:


They have "Afternoon" rates...

:smthumbup:


----------



## angelpixie

muskrat said:


> I have my pics in a private album.
> Anyone on my friends list can see them, send me a friend request if you wish to see the horror that is me. :rofl:


Muuskraaat! :nono: Stop putting yourself down.  Do I have to get jpr over here with me so we can tell you again what a cutie you are?


----------



## Wise Fairy

lol! at some of the experiences here, had a few myself but always met them in a public place if possible. 

The thought of going back out there is daunting it is hard to meet nice people with all the people around us doesn't make sense does it. 

Iv'e had some good laughs at these posts here especially the height thing ha ha! 

5' 5" here that's all I am telling ya. 

Keep laughing at this situation it's good for us.


----------



## Unique Username

Patty the Millionaire Matchmaker refers to the 12" or more height difference as - the shorter of the two is a "spinner"


----------



## whitehawk

angelpixie said:


> Muuskraaat! :nono: Stop putting yourself down.  Do I have to get jpr over here with me so we can tell you again what a cutie you are?



Yep , 2x4 coming your way mr rat cutie:lol:


----------



## muskrat

whitehawk said:


> Yep , 2x4 coming your way mr rat cutie:lol:


Bring it! :rofl:
I was just joking around. I know I am not an ogre, I am no stud muffin either though. My overall point was that for me at least online dating has been a total waste. I was on a free site where I actually made some friends. Of course the few woman I talked to that I would be interested in live a few states away (not interested in a ldr).
Match on the other hand is a complete waste of time and money. In the 3 months I was there I received a total of zero responses to the messages I sent and received zero messages from any women.
That leads me to believe something is wrong. I don't know if it is the fact I have 2 young kids that live with me 50% of the time. Or if my writing style is just terrible, or if my pics are very unflattering. It is probably a combination of all of the above.
I can say that a woman I met at a meet and greet told me that my profile did not match my personality. She said based on my profile she had no interest, but after meeting, I was not what she expected. I should have asked her what I should change on my profile.
In the end I am pretty content by myself. I do get lonely sometimes and miss having someone to spend some time with. I guess maybe I am to fussy and expect to much. :scratchhead:


----------



## angelpixie

Well, I totally think you should ask that friend what she was talking about specifically. You might decide to try it again in the future, but more importantly, MR, I think it would be good for you to hear how other people see you. It wouldn't surprise me if you were unintentionally playing down the very things that would make you appealing to someone. 

I haven't really been happy with my time on the dating sites, either. In fact, Match messed up my account by linking it to someone else's (a guy, no less) so I haven't even been able to log in. My 3 paid months were up a while ago, but I just haven't gotten around to calling them to straighten it out so I can just take my profile down -- and maybe get a partial refund for the time I couldn't use it. 

You live in a pretty rural area, MR, do you think that has something to do with it? I tried eHarmony, and after filling out all of their questionnaires about interests, etc., I rarely get anyone from my _state_, much less my town. It could be that the dating pool is just not very heavily stocked where we live, lol.


----------



## frootloop

Muskrat, I completely agree about match - I'm on it now, and it seems pretty useless to me. I get winks from what appear to be legitimate women. I send an email, and... no reply at all.

I don't think I'm a horrible writer, they already saw how ugly my pictures are and decided to wink anyway, I don't quite get it.

I feel like perhaps there should be some more explanation of the current protocol on the site, can I use the "favorite" as a bookmark, or does that freak people out - that sort of thing.


----------



## death and taxes

frootloop said:


> Muskrat, I completely agree about match - I'm on it now, and it seems pretty useless to me. I get winks from what appear to be legitimate women. I send an email, and... no reply at all.
> 
> I don't think I'm a horrible writer, they already saw how ugly my pictures are and decided to wink anyway, I don't quite get it.
> 
> I feel like perhaps there should be some more explanation of the current protocol on the site, can I use the "favorite" as a bookmark, or does that freak people out - that sort of thing.


Winks are a waste of time. If you're truly interested, send a short message. READ their profile and comment about something you like in it. If you want to bookmark a profile, use the browser's bookmark function. I find it annoying when I end up as somebody's favorite but never hear from them. 

If you're worried about pictures, get a friend to take some of you when you go out. Or get a professional so you can at least get a good headshot. 

If you e-mail somebody that you really think you'll click with and they don't respond. E-mail again after a suitable amount of time. Change up the message and don't make reference to your prior e-mail. Sometimes people just get busy and mean to respond but don't. 

And don't lie. Is that protocol enough? :smthumbup:


----------



## Unique Username

With Match you can only email or see emails etc if you PAY.
Big problem is people post profiles and don't pay you can contact them they can't contact you. That is the root of the discord on most of these sites. All of them.

Worse even is EHarmony - the profile process is very long and involved. Then depending where you live - there may be NO matches.
It seems to be a site for major metropolitan communities and for 30 or under folks who still want to make babies. 

Free sites such as POF - have lots and lots of weeds to weed through. If you are looking for a booty call and are afraid of adult friend finders you will do really well on POF. As long as you aren't too picky  lol This is NOT gender specific. Do a quick search as the opposite gender and see what's out there - your competition....pretty interesting and scary.




If your profile - AYONE'S profile isn't working. You need new photos and or your profile itself sucks. Be only yourself. List things that make you interesting and unique.

I get so sick and tired of hearing my child is my life. I think we all assume this when you list you are a parent, especially of children under 18. Don't start out your profile with this. Don't lead with you are a Dad/Mom and this is how you spend all your time. Then when will you have time to date or get to know another adult?

Be honest. Don't portray yourself as anything other than who you are. What do you see as your good qualities? I'd like to know what they are. What are your hobbies, what would you like to do that you've never done etc.

That's me, If you have nothing original to say. If you constantly misspell words or use horrendous grammar, that is what you will attract. 

Two big things I look for are Mental Stability and Intelligence.
Harder to find than one would think 


Gavin DeGraw - I Don't Want To Be [Lyrics On Screen] - YouTube


----------



## coffee4me

Good advice UU, I did look at the competition in my age group. Read some profiles to see which sounded more appealing, so I could get an idea of what might work. I also asked a few men on the site to read my profile and tell me what they thought. Most were really helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907

Maybe use this as a dating site? haha, I know I am definitely not ready to date (still in the healing process) but I do enjoy reading, keeps my mind occupied and makes me stronger. It is enlightening to see many other people with similar separation/divorce stories.
I will find out how to post a pic and will do so


----------



## 2galsmom

I just don't think I could do it with my history, I am still too afraid of a lunatic male and alas I do not want a lunatic female either. I will continue to lurk and root for you all.


----------



## whitehawk

l know at least one or 2 sites send out fake kisses and winks. It's just bait l think from dummy profiles so that you get all exited and pay a membership to email them.
You know how a lot of them let you join free but you can't read or send emails.

l fell for it , payed up and wrote to a few , nothin. It didn't make sense , it was like they just disappeared .


----------



## 2galsmom

Kisses and winks? Really? Kind of degrading no? They are paying teases to lead people on? You all know you can get that for free!

I am very cheap at the moment.

That is not a reputable business.


----------



## Pbartender

2galsmom said:


> Kisses and winks? Really? Kind of degrading no? They are paying teases to lead people on?


Are you kidding? Any halfway decent spambot program could do that for free.


----------



## ladylaker

Whitehawk, 
I have met several men from the dating sites and 95% of them have lied about their age. They themselves have posted photos of their 10 year younger self and or a current photo, that's been photo shopped and then shaved off 10 years. I even met a man that said he was 6 foot tall, upon meeting he was 2 inches minimum shorter than I (at 5'9). WTF??? REALLY? Like I didn't notice? 

It's so frustrating out here in the dating world. But it's even more frustrating when you begin conversations with someone, then mention actually meeting and then they never reply back after that, or their "profile" has been deleted. ARGHHHHHHH! 

I sometimes wonder if these dating sites hire people to monitor "activity" levels in their members. Upon the membership getting ready to expire, the employee initiates contact as if they are a Real Person. Which raises the hopes of the receiving member to only get an renewal of the membership........ It's all about corporate greed. What do you think???


----------



## 2galsmom

Pbartender said:


> Are you kidding? Any halfway decent spambot program could do that for free.


I was kidding, but why go through all the trouble of the SpamBot.

Watch:awink::awink::awink::awink:

Free. That was more of an eye twitch right? 

No kisses, that would be leading you on.

ladylaker I am sorry you have the frustration, I have no idea why men or women would lie about age and height when they know darn well a date will mean you see them in real life.

I guess they think you will be so charmed by them online you will not care about the lies? I hope your luck improves.


----------



## whitehawk

ladylaker said:


> Whitehawk,
> I have met several men from the dating sites and 95% of them have lied about their age. They themselves have posted photos of their 10 year younger self and or a current photo, that's been photo shopped and then shaved off 10 years. I even met a man that said he was 6 foot tall, upon meeting he was 2 inches minimum shorter than I (at 5'9). WTF??? REALLY? Like I didn't notice?
> 
> It's so frustrating out here in the dating world. But it's even more frustrating when you begin conversations with someone, then mention actually meeting and then they never reply back after that, or their "profile" has been deleted. ARGHHHHHHH!
> 
> I sometimes wonder if these dating sites hire people to monitor "activity" levels in their members. Upon the membership getting ready to expire, the employee initiates contact as if they are a Real Person. Which raises the hopes of the receiving member to only get an renewal of the membership........ It's all about corporate greed. What do you think???



Yep have noticed and had everything like this , and l'm only poking about right now , hate to think.
l did find one scam we can do back though :smthumbup:.
One l was in l wanted out so went in and cancelled my membership for the end of the mth. Guess what , they offered me a free mth to stay . So l tried it again at the end of that one and got another free mth , l got 3 free mths in the end.

Another one though l'd had zero replies, zero . So l quit that one and whatdoyaknow , suddenly everyone started replying and sending me flirts , what a coincidence. 
That crowd kept sending them to my email for a few wks then gave up.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Unique Username said:


> With Match you can only email or see emails etc if you PAY.
> Big problem is people post profiles and don't pay you can contact them they can't contact you. That is the root of the discord on most of these sites. All of them.
> 
> Two big things I look for are Mental Stability and Intelligence.
> Harder to find than one would think


Exactly (on the email/pay thing) and what REALLY sux is you can't tell who is a paying member. There needs to be some sort of designation so you know whether or not to waste your time contacting them.

And yes, those things ARE hard to find - especially the former!


----------



## whitehawk

Don't tell me they want mental stability and intelligence too, oh no - l'm screwed :rofl:


----------



## Unique Username

Why, YES.....I need intelligence and mental stability.

As TAM clearly illustrates, the Bat Shyt Crazy isn't gender specific 
And NO, I'm not pointing fingers lol

I just don't have time nor desire for those who enjoy creating or perpetuating drama. Sooo many people do, ugh.

Funny, too, if you put like two sentences as your profile...you'll get as many emails/messages as with a full length profile. Course, those replies are all from the same type of people who are merely reacting to your photos. I don't have any suggestive photos, no lingerie shots, or on beds and couches laying down enticingly....

POF is free, I have had the most success dating from that site.....It's still a crap shoot no matter the site.


----------



## frootloop

Well, I'm another Match success story!

After only a few weeks on their site, I contacted my ex-girlfriend to beg for her forgiveness.


----------



## whitehawk

frootloop said:


> Well, I'm another Match success story!
> 
> After only a few weeks on their site, I contacted my ex-girlfriend to beg for her forgiveness.


Ha ha . so match drove you back to the ex , in effect actually rejoined you two. Hey we'll have to contact them and let them know , they might be able to use that in their advertising .
"If we don't match you up, we promise to drive you back to the Ex-you can't lose" :rofl:


----------



## death and taxes

whitehawk said:


> Ha ha . so match drove you back to the ex , in effect actually rejoined you two. Hey we'll have to contact them and let them know , they might be able to use that in their advertising .
> "If we don't match you up, we promise to drive you back to the Ex-you can't lose" :rofl:




Match is a crazy place. Check your ego at the door. Enjoy. I sent out something like 17 or 18 emails over the past six days and finally got a response. Then an unsolicited (ie I didn't email her first) e-mail, and then another response. I dunno - sometimes people just take their marry ol time. But a lot of ego checking is needed.


----------



## whitehawk

death and taxes said:


> Match is a crazy place. Check your ego at the door. Enjoy. I sent out something like 17 or 18 emails over the past six days and finally got a response. Then an unsolicited (ie I didn't email her first) e-mail, and then another response. I dunno - sometimes people just take their marry ol time. But a lot of ego checking is needed.



Ahh right as in bruised you mean-ego ?
Yeah, me too yet in person and l'm not sounding my own trumpet right because when it comes to the one we actually want in life , we're allllllll in the same boat but l usually manage some attention no probs but holly hell , talk about get a kickin on those sites. 
Mind you too , they've done millions of tests and apparently the girls won't even bother going past the photo unless they really like it . Well my pics were purposely kinda blurry - worried about x finding it or someone we knew 
But glad it's not just me then anyway ! have managed a few replies , two goodies were cons , another one fizzled just nothin much to say to each other.
Another one was really nice but lives 12hrs away , not up to that so . 
Lots of no replies , 
Just browsing really but have contacted a fair few though in a not too fussed way l must admit.
Freaking time consuming , if l was cashed up l'd much rather be out somewhere for the night, real world . Don't think l'm built for the online scene .


----------



## RandomDude

What sites are you going on? I didn't have any trouble on meetup.com, even if I never found a match - but at least you don't get these funny shocks


----------



## death and taxes

Match for OLD. I have heard good things about meetup. I have checked it out for my city, but never signed up.


----------



## whitehawk

l paid on Zoosk for a few mths, joined up POF , joined up RSPV or whatever it's called for a few wks.


----------



## RandomDude

Forget those scammers mate, save your money and head straight for meetup.com

You'll meet plenty of ladies in dating groups without any online BS, just commit to a meetup, show up (do show up), meet ladies in REAL LIFE, and have fun.

The people who organise these meetups do so every month or so, and they normally put similar age groups together, and have a balanced number of men and women - so everyone gets a date (so do show up, it's just not cool to not show, because someone just ends being alone)

The best thing about it, is that it's free, and you'll never encounter crap like this:










Heh or this:










So what are you waiting for? Stop wasting your money!


----------



## frootloop

RandomDude said:


> What sites are you going on? I didn't have any trouble on meetup.com, even if I never found a match - but at least you don't get these funny shocks


I agree, meetup.com is where I met my ex-girlfriend actually. It wasn't even a 'dating' meet up, I don't think. Meetup has a variety of activities, that one was just going to play pool.

If you like hiking, there are a ton of groups for that for couples, singles, age-range restricted, etc.

Its also free, though sometimes the event organizer's charge something if you go to the event, a lot of time you also get something as well. Like cheap/free admission to a comedy club, or a reserved room at a restaurant with only the group.


----------



## 2galsmom

Ladies and gentlemen, have a I got a deal for you! I was at Ralph's today (the Los Angeles branch of Kroger's) and look what I found! 30% You get online dating AND a coupon! All you need is a Group-on for the actual date, a non-psychotic match that you find a attractive and you are set!



















It just doesn't get better than that!


----------



## RandomDude

Yeah but match.com sucks compared to meetup.com
And meetup.com is even free so no coupon required for savings! Spend on the date, not getting the date!

But that's just my opinion


----------



## 2galsmom

RandomDude said:


> Yeah but match.com sucks compared to meetup.com
> And meetup.com is even free so no coupon required for savings! Spend on the date, not getting the date!
> 
> But that's just my opinion


I KNOW! That is the joke RandomDude! Whatever you do, do not pay retail for that site.


----------



## RandomDude

Oh... heh


My sarcasm detector sucks in the mornings >.<


----------



## whitehawk

RandomDude said:


> Forget those scammers mate, save your money and head straight for meetup.com
> 
> You'll meet plenty of ladies in dating groups without any online BS, just commit to a meetup, show up (do show up), meet ladies in REAL LIFE, and have fun.
> 
> The people who organise these meetups do so every month or so, and they normally put similar age groups together, and have a balanced number of men and women - so everyone gets a date (so do show up, it's just not cool to not show, because someone just ends being alone)
> 
> The best thing about it, is that it's free, and you'll never encounter crap like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you waiting for? Stop wasting your money!



No worries Dude , l might just do that . Real life's just fiiiiine with me , thanks for the heads up.
Hey , great pics .


----------



## brokenbythis

RandomDude said:


> Forget those scammers mate, save your money and head straight for meetup.com
> 
> You'll meet plenty of ladies in dating groups without any online BS, just commit to a meetup, show up (do show up), meet ladies in REAL LIFE, and have fun.
> 
> The people who organise these meetups do so every month or so, and they normally put similar age groups together, and have a balanced number of men and women - so everyone gets a date (so do show up, it's just not cool to not show, because someone just ends being alone)
> 
> The best thing about it, is that it's free, and you'll never encounter crap like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you waiting for? Stop wasting your money!


That guy resembles my ex husband.


----------



## indiecat

Too funny!


----------



## death and taxes

I had a first date from match last night. I was rather surprised and pleased. The lady only had three pictures of herself and the newest was maybe a year old. But she looks better now than in her pictures!! And I was so afraid they would end up like that facebook joke posted here, because no good full-length shots.

But I meet her and it's great! She's cute, average weight with curves that women should have. And we hit it off good. A four hour drink date with a second date confirmed already. 

I also had a first date last Thursday. She looks pretty much like her pictures, maybe a little more chunkier. We talk a good bit. But things come up that I think are not good. Ie she likes to smoke, wacky and plain backy. I don't need that kinda **** in my life right now.


----------



## thunderstruck

death and taxes said:


> But things come up that I think are not good. Ie she likes to smoke, wacky and plain backy. I don't need that kinda **** in my life right now.


Good move by you, but at least she was honest about it right away.


----------



## Jellybeans

death and taxes said:


> I also had a first date last Thursday. She looks pretty much like her pictures, maybe a little more chunkier. We talk a good bit. But things come up that I think are not good. Ie she likes to smoke, wacky and plain backy.


What does "Backy" mean? 

Hooray for going on a fun date!


----------



## Pbartender

Jellybeans said:


> What does "Backy" mean?


As in, "tuh-backy".


----------



## Tomara

Hey Match is great if you want "no" pictures and a long distance relationship. DateHookup.com is pretty rough too. POF sucks. I have dated several people off of all of these sites. Great first date, second date no good because I wasn't going to have sex with them. OMG hear comes the text, I wish you the best on you search ROFLMAO


----------



## Jellybeans

Pbartender said:


> As in, "tuh-backy".


Oh. HAHA! I feel silly!


----------

